# Goodbye Barney



## Barrand (Feb 8, 2011)

I would just like to say good-bye to my friend Barney. After 12 years of fun and goodtimes he has passed away earlier this morning. After a short but very brave battle of only 4 days - diagnosed with lymphoma saturday - Barney passed away today. I have buried him in our garden where we will be able to be with him and he will hear the laughter of all the children. I will miss all of his mischief and wagging tail. Goodbye Barney thank you for being my friend.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Barney. Lymphoma is an awful disease and very hard to go through. You'll find a lot of healing thoughts here and if you need anything, please let anyone know and we'd all be happy to help you though this hard time.

When you are ready, we'd love to see pictures of your beautiful boy.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I`m so sorry to hear about Barney. We would love to hear more about your boy and to see some pictures when you are up to it.

RIP Barney.....


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Barney.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Barney. Sending you much strength today.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Your child went quickly after diagnosis. Although I know it hurts you, at least there seems to have been less suffering than might have been. Take care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Barney, sending thoughts and prayers your way. 

Godspeed sweet Barney.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry that Barney has gone ahead to the Rainbow Bridge. Below is a link to a website that I have found comfort in at times such as this. I hope you and yours can do the same

THE STAR


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. RIP dear Barney! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Barney - sad that this has to be your first post here but would love to hear more about your boy if you are able

Run free, play hard and sleep softly at the bridge Barney


----------



## Tanner's Mom (Dec 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Barney. We had to put down our 3 year old Shea in November also diagnosed with lymphoma. Treasure all the happy times spent with your wonderful dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You've found a community who well understands the pain of having to say goodbye. Godspeed sweet Barney.


----------



## Barrand (Feb 8, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all of your kind thoughts and words.

I've just come back from walking our other dog (Sooty a Llhasa Apso) and I'd like to tell you about Barney's story in the hope that he will touch other peoples lives too.

In 1999 I met Barney and adopted him from a kennels in Manchester. I didn't do any research into the kennels before choosing Barney and later found out that they weren't very reputable. This was bourne out in Barney's early temperament - he was very nervous and had a tendancy to be aggresive which led to a few early bites for myself.

I wasn't going to let this get in the way of our blossoming relationship though and set out to help Barney to become a fully functional member of the family. After alot of hard work from both myself and Barney he became a much more confident dog and began to enjoy life as he should. We became inseperable and spent more time outdoors than in!!

When Barney was around 2 years old I met my wife and our 2 dogs began to share life together as eventually did our children. 

Barney has had a wonderful life exploring our local woodlands with his friend Sooty, sharing and being part of our family. He has lived life to the full enjoying all of the things that every Golden retriever should: swimming, running, retrieving, mud, snow, water, jumping everything!!

Some people might say I was foolish going to the kennels I went to and I would agree but...... I was able to save him from potential disaster. I know that sounds dramatic but I think many people would have given up on him from a very early age leading to another abandoned Golden Retriever. Instead I was able to build a beautiful relationship with him which made both of us very happy.

Today I carried him into the vets because he could no-longer use his legs; the sorrow in his face was unbearable - even though he couldn't make his body work he was still trying to stand to get his lead on so that we could walk together. The steroids had taken away the swelling but his was slipping away from me. He died in my arms and I carried him back home to our family so that we could be together. We burried him in our garden in the hope that he could be with us always.

I will miss his greetings; no matter what: a nights sleep, a day or even a week he would bound to me tail wagging so hard he would almost fall over. He would have to carry something in his mouth: a toy, his bed, socks, a towel or anything he could get hold of he was just so excited. I will miss our walks; no matter what the weather he had to go out!! Just the merest glimpse of my boots set the excitement off and the carrying of the toy, bed, towel etc. Exploring all of our usual spots then watching him run to the first person he would see with a helicoptor tail and a big smile just for a stroke and a greeting. Sometimes it would be old friends sometimes new. A quick whistle from me and we would be off again.I will miss sitting together; no matter what I was, doing he had to be near to me, well most of the time touching me with some part of his body! Most of all I will miss knowing that he is with me.

I have created an album with a couple of photos. Thank you for letting me share.

Rest in peace my old friend. We will always love you and you will never be forgotten.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Barrand,

Your story of Barney gave such great visual that I can see him so clearly. It bought tears to my eyes and I can feel the love you had for each other.

Thank you for taking such wonderful care of Barney and never giving up on him. He gave you unconditional love and you gave him the ultimate gift for him to go to the bridge without any pain.

RiP Barney, run hard and play with all your new friends.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Barney.

Run softly at the Bridge dear one.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Barney. Twelve years isn't long enough. You are in my thoughts. RIP Barney.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

May the joy you have shared with Barney live in your heart till the day you meet once again. RIP Barney, so sorry for your loss


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, RIP Barney.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Barney.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Barney. May your memories help to heal your some of your pain. He sounds like he was such a wonderful pup. Run Free sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barney*

I am so very sorry about your Barney.
I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge, and are romping around as I type this.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Barney. Thanks so much for providing him a loving home. I can tell from the pictures in your album, that your Barney was a handsome and happy guy. I hope that all the love and memories that you shared during his life bring you comfort during this terrible time. Godspeed Barney.


----------



## Barrand (Feb 8, 2011)

*Day by day*

The last few days have been an emotional rollercoaster - the joy of all of our good times and the pain of losing my friend. We have spent this evening looking over all of the photographs that we have of Barney from being a pup till his last days. It was wonderful to think of all of the wonderful times that we have had and all of the mud and dirt that Barney seemed to always find! Thank you to eveyone who has offered their support.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your Barney. I lost my 8 year old puppy Norman a couple of days ago and miss him terribly. It was only 2 hours between the time I found out he had cancer and when we decided to spear our son of any pain. I hope you find the strength to celebrate Barney's life when the time is right.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! RIP Barney!


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barney*

What a beautiful tribute you wrote to your Barney and I agree completely with you that he was meant to be with YOU and bless you for adopting him!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing your story of love and compassion with Barney with all of us. I truly feel all of your sorrow, having just lost my boy a few weeks ago. You gave him a beautiful life, and that is why Rescue is SO important. Both my dogs were (are) rescues, and Tucker is a very nervous and insecure dog right now too. Each day is full of new challenge, and new trusts. Your story reminds me of how beautiful it can be at the end of it all. God Bless you for what you did for your Sweet Barney. He was indeed a VERY lucky boy, but something tells me that YOU were the lucky one. ((( hugs ))) your a GREAT Dad.


----------



## Barrand (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes you're right I was the lucky one!

Yesterday my said to me "he needed you but you needed him." she couldn't be more right.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss of Barney.

We are so lucky to have them but the time is always way to short.

Run Free Barney.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love 
You Needed Each Other


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

sorry about Barney - we are with you together in grief as we lost one of ours yesterday- take care


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Barney's passing--he was a real sweetie.

Our condolences to you and your family.

Scott J.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Barney, I know it is terribly painful! Goodspeed sweet Barney!


----------

